# Need Good mechanic near UWF



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Son attending UWF and his car (2002 Toyota Camry) stopped running. Need recommendations for a Good mechanic near UWF asap. Thanks in advance.
:hurt:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Eddie Hobbs in Pace. That's where I took my truck this past spring & he was very reasonable & quick with repairs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stopped driving forward while in gear or will not crank?


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Stuarts Superior Transmission does all repairs not just transmissions
very knowledgeable personable and professional he can even provide a tow as well
never done me wrong 
850-478-7711
96 E Johnson Ave.
Pensacola, FL 32534​


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Benson's Auto Services 
1630 Bruce St, Pensacola, FL 32506
(850) 456-2640
Really good guy and free diagnostics.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

son was driving on 110 N and he said the car died. Had it towed to house near UWF where he lives. He had battery load tested, then bought 1 based on result. Car still won't start, but makes a whirling sound (? starter, but it was replaced ~ 3-4 mos ago...although the car has gone thru about 3 of em). antifreeze a little low, otherwise all fluids changed a few months ago. I'm not currently local (Army) so can't get to it, so looking for reputable mechanic who will be fair with him. Thanks All.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

ever get this fixed?and whod you use? were they decent to you?


----------

